# Where do you get you Dubia Roaches?!



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

As the title really. i wanting to get some for my beardie to try. Alternatively does any in nottingham have a colony that wouldnt mind selling me a few?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Laza (Jun 13, 2009)

*roaches*

You can get them from "The Roache Shop"(google). They're becoming quite common at the rep shows now. There's usually someone with them on their table:2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

also, this sites classified section has some sellers , oh and ebay


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

cheers for that ill check it out. was hoping to find someone local to get them off as not 1 rep shop in nottingham stocks them because apparently there is no demand for them! i find that a bit hard to believe lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

they are quite hardy  i have never had a casulty during posting xD esp during summer

and i think they are more of an internet thing xD no petshops around me stock them either, and also i think it is quite expensive when compared to locusts/crickets and such


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, i should add, you dont wanna be buying htem regularly  it isnt real;ly economical that way, buy a small amount now, and see if your beardie will eat it -TBH i aint heard of a beardie who refused roaches- If he does take to it, i would advise you highly consider setting up a colony  so its a one off payment that should pay for itself eventually


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> Oh, i should add, you dont wanna be buying htem regularly  it isnt real;ly economical that way, buy a small amount now, and see if your beardie will eat it -TBH i aint heard of a beardie who refused roaches- If he does take to it, i would advise you highly consider setting up a colony  so its a one off payment that should pay for itself eventually


i was considering this if he likes them, im just wondering is it worth it for just 1 baby beardie? will i be over run with roaches lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well, they take a little while for them to get established  and a baby beardie can prolly put away about 10-20 small-meds in a sitting xD

personally, i would, and i did set up a roach colony xD for one leopard gecko...i dont regret it at all xD except, i got more leos and cresties and i kinda over fed from my starting colony xD


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

is it easy to keep a colony then? ive been wanting to get one for a while as i have plenty of gecko's now and one of my male fat tails and my cresty will only eat crickets if i leave them in over night but i just dont trust the horrible things cos another of my fat tails had a nasty cricket bite on his lip when he came to me and ive seen them get infected etc


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Firedragon on here does awesome offers and his roaches are really healthy if you want to start a colony
They're awesome feeders and 99% of reptiles will go nuts for them.
If you get over run simply sell them on the classifieds for a small fortune


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

I got mine from pleco on here, and they're all good and healthy. Haven't had them long, but I'm hoping to be self-sufficient by Christmas.

None of the shops round here sell them, either, just the usual crickets, locusts, mealies and morios, and I like to give more variety than that.

With regards to amounts, my baby skink eats a heck of a lot of small - mediums in one sitting, so I'd say a colony's still worth it for one reptile.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont do much with mine, just shove into a RUB, unstatted heat mat underneath cause i hear warmer temps = faster babies 

Oh, and i shove dog food/fish food/veg into there xD only real maintance i do is removing veg once a day + i do a full clean out a couple of times a year

Crickets are too fast for me xD these guys are slower  males do have some speed though...


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ah well ill be looking for a colony at donny then


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

by the sound of it i might have to give this a go after i see if he likes them all not, hes decided that hes too good for crickets so now will only eat locusts lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

They are good  and they dont bite  

ALTHOUGH i have found if you leave them, they sometimes manage to get under slate tiles and newspaper xD


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

I get mine from here Roach Colony Livefood Shop excellent service.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kopstar said:


> I get mine from here Roach Colony Livefood Shop excellent service.


Good service but a little over priced compared to some deals on the classifieds, I'd recommend anyone getting the tester pack though if you dont have access to a friend which will let you try some out with your reps :2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Firedragon on here does awesome offers and his roaches are really healthy if you want to start a colony
> They're awesome feeders and 99% of reptiles will go nuts for them.
> If you get over run simply sell them on the classifieds for a small fortune



Got my starter colony off Firedragon also. That was about 2 month ago now I think. Already got looooots of baby roaches in there.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

nicnet said:


> Got my starter colony off Firedragon also. That was about 2 month ago now I think. Already got looooots of baby roaches in there.


They're very good quality and his latest deal is insane
Mine have boomed in the last few weeks, caught quite a few females pushing out clusters of babies
I need to start separating the babies soon though, apparently they stop producing as fast when they're kept with a high amount of babies : victory:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Also got my second lot from Firedragon. Good quality and price.


----------

